# Hello all, new member with some basic questions



## Syanis

Hello all,
I'm Chris and new to the forums. I'm hoping to get a few questions answered on Thailand expat living. First off I've been living in the Philippines for the last 6 years so not green when it comes to living in SE Asia. I'm looking to come with my fiancee to Thailand in a few weeks as a tourist for a couple weeks to check things out for a hopeful move early next year. I'm looking for suggestions as far as cities to check out that would suit my needs more. I tend to like smaller cities with a mall or 2 and movie theater a must, decent beaches for swimming not to far as well, hopefully an area that has a bit more English speakers (trying to learn Thai but very slow). Not into BIG city hustle so def not Bangkok for us. 

So basically suggestions on cities more frequented with expats that isn't Bangkok or massive cities, with decent beaches not out of quicker reach hopefully and decent standards of living as such would go in such a country. Plus a place that doesn't suffer horribly from power outages.

Also side question, what's the internet like over there?


----------



## Wayward Wind

A couple of questions, and then I may be able to provide more focused responses.

First, when are you planning on coming over? Certain areas can be overrun with tourists during the peak high season, (December to February) yet quite pleasant otherwise.

Second, are you looking to stay in one place, or travel around a bit to check out options for the move next year?


----------



## Syanis

We're hoping sometime in November maybe late Nov but hoping may touch into Dec., waiting on my fiancee's passport to arrive and planning on 2 weeks first. We'd like to do a bit of the tourist thing looking around a bit but rather focus on a specific area assuming we like to to get an idea of where to move next year. Not looking to do hours drive or flight hops around the country looking at everything there is on our first visit, can do that as expats seeing the country after move.


----------



## Wayward Wind

OK, you'll be on the front end of the high season and it should be fine. Rains will be gone and weather tends to be a bit cooler.

I would suggest the coast near Pattaya. I live in Naklua, just north of Pattaya - close enough to enjoy the amenities, yet distanced enough to be able to avoid the crazy bar scene. Wong Amat beach is fine, Koh Larn's 5 beaches (a 30 minute ferry) are better. Cheap baht buses all over the place. Several shopping malls, multiple cinemas, restaurants in every price range all over the place. One hour by taxi to Suvarnabhumi airport so easy to reach in the event you do want to travel around. Utapao airport 35 minutes to the south with flights to Koh Samui and Phuket. The areas south of Pattaya - Jomtien, etc., can also be nice, but a bit further away from everything.

Internet is fine, WiFi spots everywhere, most hotels have access in rooms.

This area is less expensive than others, like Phuket and Koh Samui, but more than Chang Mai and Chang Rai. 

If you were going to stay put, and did not mind a bit of travel, then the east side of Chalong Bay on Phuket is very nice. Getting there is a bit of a hassle: an hour flight from Bangkok, an expensive 1 hour taxi ride from Phuket airport, but some decent hotels and easy taxi ride to Phuket town for cinemas,. Major shopping mall in the middle of the island. Things tend to be more expensive on Phuket.


----------



## rubberfarmer

Syanis, you might want to check out immigration rules first, take it wife to be is Filipino not Thai.
You may not be able to stay long term. Jim


----------



## Syanis

rubberfarmer said:


> Syanis, you might want to check out immigration rules first, take it wife to be is Filipino not Thai.
> You may not be able to stay long term. Jim


Thanks Jim, have been trying to research on that but not much luck yet. Seems all the common stuff answers in regards to visa's is built on westerners or least foreigners from richer countries. And yes she is a Filipina.


----------



## Wayward Wind

Syanis said:


> Thanks Jim, have been trying to research on that but not much luck yet. Seems all the common stuff answers in regards to visa's is built on westerners or least foreigners from richer countries. And yes she is a Filipina.


You describe her as your fiance. Wedding plans imminent?

If you meet the requirements for a retirement visa or extension to a non-immigrant visa which you can get here after arrival, (age 50+, 800,000 THB in annual foreign source income like a pension, OR 800,000 THB in a Thai bank, OR a combination of the two totalling more than 800,000 THB; 800,000 THB is about $26,000 USD), and you are married, then she would come in as your dependent and her nationality would not matter.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Syanis said:


> Thanks Jim, have been trying to research on that but not much luck yet. Seems all the common stuff answers in regards to visa's is built on westerners or least foreigners from richer countries. And yes she is a Filipina.


Although getting her an exit visa from here in the Philippines is *legally* possible but in reality near impossible to get.

Be sure to get all legal requirements for her to get that exit visa from here. Even if all requirements {including the financial requirements} are met, the Philippine government will usually deny the exit and all fees paid up to that point are not refundable and are lost.

Between the real difficulties presented by both countries, the attempt seems almost futile. 
If all else fails, you may want to consider making the Philippines your home with her..


----------



## rubberfarmer

Wayward Wind said:


> You describe her as your fiance. Wedding plans imminent?
> 
> If you meet the requirements for a retirement visa or extension to a non-immigrant visa which you can get here after arrival, (age 50+, 800,000 THB in annual foreign source income like a pension, OR 800,000 THB in a Thai bank, OR a combination of the two totalling more than 800,000 THB; 800,000 THB is about $26,000 USD), and you are married, then she would come in as your dependent and her nationality would not matter.


Think that rule has gone, both must now qualify as individuals
2015 and ASEAN may change things again, hard one to call.


----------



## Syanis

We are planning to get married very soon. I'm 35 former US Army injured in combat so receiving a disability pension around $3k a month.


----------



## Wayward Wind

Syanis said:


> We are planning to get married very soon. I'm 35 former US Army injured in combat so receiving a disability pension around $3k a month.


Your age eliminates the retirement option. Others may know more, but the only thing I can think of is an education visa, the rules of which have changed of late and I am not completely up to sped on them. Perhaps an appointment with a Thai consular official at their embassy in Manila might shed some light on this and other options.

Former 11B, also disabled but not to the level of your percentage, in the Southeast Asia war games here. One thing that might enter into consideration is the fact that there are no VA facilities here as there are in Manila.


----------



## rubberfarmer

Syanis said:


> We are planning to get married very soon. I'm 35 former US Army injured in combat so receiving a disability pension around $3k a month.


Very limited options I'm afraid to say, education, as WW mentioned, but that's not a forever one, can't go to school for the rest of your life. Plus it won't over your wife.

Teaching may be and option, have a Filipino teaching English in a small town near us, but that's in the boonies, hard to get teachers out here.
If you have a skill needed here, a job could cover it. Otherwise not much else, have a look at Cambodia, easier there. Jim


----------



## tod-daniels

While it's clear the O/P doesn't meet the over 50 qualification, the "piggy back" rule is NOT "gone" at all "rubberfarmer".

Different Immigrations offices interpret the rules a little whacky and some don't want to do "piggy-backs" where your wife gets an extension that matches your simply because you two are married. There are reports that some offices are wanting couples to qualify on their own IF they're both over 50, but that's NOT how the rules are written. If I ran into that I'd call the Thai Immigrations Hotline and see if I couldn't get them to follow the real rules.. 

However, here in Bangkok they still allow piggy-backing following the criteria they always have used for it.

FWIW: ASEAN (Association of Southeast Asian Nations) has been around since August 8, 1967! I think what you're referring to is AEC (Asian Economic Community) which starts next year. From everything I've read it's not gonna affect (help or hurt) most rank-n-file people from the participating countries and it's not gonna affect foreigners in the least. Most of the changes are in skilled trade areas.. 

I think the O/P is gonna run into the problem of tryin to get a filipino outta the Philippines. It's a tough row to hoe that's for sure.

As far as the O/P's situation; there are very few, long term visa extension options available to the O/P given his young age. 

He could come here on a double entry tourist visa (that'd give almost 6 months inside the country with just one border bounce). That'd give him the time to see if this place is what he's looking for. 

Long term, possibly the Thai Elite card, maybe an ED visa, or have one of the bigger law firms sponsor him for a Non-B.. Dunno, there're not really good ways for younger people to stay here long term.

Good Luck..


----------



## Syanis

Thanks for the replies everyone. Sounding like not many options for staying longterm.


----------



## dhream

Syanis,
I don't think you'll qualify for a visa extension of stay in Thailand being under 50, my understanding is it is primarily age based, not income based. So you'll either need a work permit or a student permit or a business visa. 1 and 3 are all but impossible, no need to rehash why here, browse the forum for the horror stories.
If you plan on learning Thai, which you do, and which will be pretty much essential without a thai companion outside of the main centres, then you will be 'Quizzed' in Thai as part of your ongoing stay arrangements, to prove you are actually showing up for class. Even so, how long will that last you?
You could teach English (if you already have a degree in any other discipline) but teaching is not for everyone, a fact a lot of people seem to overlook on the forum as well.
The way things stand at the moment, Cambodia or Myanmar may well suit your needs best.
I was in Chiang Mai immigration two days ago to do my 90 day report, and saw a girl (with her western man) clutching a Philippine passport, so you are not alone in that regard. What their outcome was, and situation is, I have no idea. 
On the bright side $3K a month will go a long way in almost any SE Asian country.
One other thing, I do know that a Mexican Restaurant chain in BKK seems to almost exclusively employ Philippine wait staff, of both genders, but other than that, your future wife will likely be in a minority here, particularly outside BKK, likely unable to find work, and suffer from horrendous isolation at home every day with a language barrier to contend with as well, and sad to say, discrimination that we are unlikely to encounter, since Burmese are treated very badly here, just because... and they are better at Thai language than she will likely be.
She's going to need women of her own culture to thrive, and that is a given. Do think this over well, as underestimating her needs, and ability to adjust here, could destroy your relationship.


----------



## dhream

@Tod Daniels, your unique and well-informed comments piqued my interest as usual.

Oh my 24Karat Buddha! I wonder how well that's working out for them? Almost every 'privilege' particularly the core one, the Visa, seems to carry a big *Subject to* clause.

I wonder if you'd get your Million plus back if the nice man at the 'VIP' arrivals desk says "Mai chai" at any given entry point, on any given day?

The whole scheme appears to be redundant for high net worth individuals anyway. 

This should win an award for 'best packaged scam ever'.


----------



## dhream

Or how about this benefit, and I quote: 
"Our Members wishing to do business in the country, we assist in facilitating each and every one of your needs. Whether it is a simple work permit or coordinating with the Thailand Board of Investment or any other government agencies, we are here to help you make it happen with the right people." 
Nothing wrong with that, until of course, one applies a 'fee', structured to facilitate the exclusion of all others, and then it becomes... truly astonishing!
I have seen it all now, seriously! Government sanctioned too, wow!


----------



## mikecwm

I think you may be staying in the Philippines.
Do you have some way of getting a visa to stay in Thailand?
Age 35 makes that difficult.
As quoted above - 50 for retirement visa.
You're obviously not going to be married to a Thai, so that is not a route you can take.
What else is there? Beats me.


----------



## vorlian

Hello , i would like to join the conversation and ask few questions about my situation.Im 26 years old from Bulgaria and my wife is 28 years old from Ukraine we have duaghter 2 years old.We are planning on going to vaction to thailand next year.We would like to see how is the lifestyle there and if suits to us we going to look to stay for long term.I did little research about Thailand and found that Pattaya is good place were we can stay for long term seems to be cheaper then Phuket.We are looking for nice and quite area, we can check while we visiting Pattaya on the vaction.This year we visited Sri-lanka we like it there but its only good for beaches and food, no hospitals near and so on.I read the fourm one guy that was asking for retirement budget in bkk about 2000$ a month. I was looking for those small condo that goes for 1-2mil baht(25000-35000$) aint better to buy one condo instead of paying 2000$ a month for apartment?I was thinking if we like there we can go for 3-4months there while here we have winter or if we like it so much for long term and buy one of those condo.


----------



## dhream

Vorlian,
You are too young to get permission to reside cheaply in Thailand! Go to the beginning of this thread and read carefully please...
The only option you may have is to buy into the Elite program, it is expensive US$15000 plus even more for your spouse and child to come and go as much as you want for 5 years... then you need to pay all that again for another 5 years. 

You can buy a condo, but you can't retire here until 50, or unless you join the 'elite' scheme. Good LUCK!


----------



## vorlian

Thanks for replay. What about just going for 3-4 months while we got winter here and still buying the condo ?


----------



## dhream

vorlian said:


> Thanks for replay. What about just going for 3-4 months while we got winter here and still buying the condo ?


I think you can get a multi entry tourist visa for up to 90 days maximum, using extensions inside Thailand. You may need to do one exit of Thailand in this time, just cross the nearest border by bus, and return.

I am not sure of the details about buying condos, or tourist visas. I am on a different visa, and I personally, would never buy a property here, but, many thousands do, so maybe one of them will answer your questions.

More info can be found if you read this board carefully, and also just google 'buy condo in Thailand' or google 'multi entry tourist visa thailand' any info you find dated before September 2014 about tourist visas will be Out Of Date!:noidea:


----------



## vorlian

Why you wouldnt buy a property in thailand ?


----------



## dhream

*because...*

Because you have few, if any rights here if something goes wrong.

Because they are over-building.

Also because you will get better returns, and maybe even some rule of law in the EU. Or Eastern Europe. Here you will never understand the rules, and in Europe you even understand the language, and your property income will be more, eventually, and the exchange rate will make it even better (assuming you'll spend that income in Thailand).

Understand this, in Thailand, you have few if any rights as a foreigner. Everything you do is at your own risk, and you have no guarantees that insurance, or lawyers, or courts will support you in the event of a problem. Enjoy this country, but leave a very light footprint for your own sake!


----------



## vorlian

Well, there is 2 options 
1) I bought and i lose everything or something happens that i cant come anymore to the country or something like that
2) everything is going good , got the condo i live there nice life no troubles at all.

What should be the budget for us 2 adults and 2years old kid.
Lets say we have our own condo and we dont need to pay for rents

Food
insurance
Eletricity
Water
how much is meal for 2 in good restuarant?

Well i have ton of questions needs to be answered so can get me more details about this whole thailand thing.


----------



## dhream

vorlian said:


> Well, there is 2 options
> 1) I bought and i lose everything or something happens that i cant come anymore to the country or something like that
> 2) everything is going good , got the condo i live there nice life no troubles at all.
> 
> What should be the budget for us 2 adults and 2years old kid.
> Lets say we have our own condo and we dont need to pay for rents
> 
> Food
> insurance
> Eletricity
> Water
> how much is meal for 2 in good restuarant?
> 
> Well i have ton of questions needs to be answered so can get me more details about this whole thailand thing.


Yes. Quite.
numbeo.com will give you a budget.
good luck.


----------

